# AMDetails - Integra Type R - Major Enhancement



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi all,

The owner of this particular car contacted us last year regarding having his Honda Integra detailed after it had spent a year off the road under a tree.

The car recieved an *AMDetails Enhancement Detail* with bolt-on *Deep Interior Clean*. 
Please enjoy, and any questions feel free to ask.

Call: 01343 547742
email: [email protected]
At the moment (18/3/15) we are taking bookings in to June.

First up, the general condition the car arrived in. Unwashed for well over a year.



















After being subject to a jack-up clean of the arches and wheels, the bodywork was thoroughly washed and de-contaminated. Oddly enough, there was minimal amounts of contamination. Once inside and dried, it was driven onto the ramp and under the inspection lights where it would remain for machine work. The defects are a combination of swirls and lacquer oxidation.




























With no time to waste, we tried a few pad and polish combinations however every panel had a different history and so a different level of cut was required. Some panels were super soft and others were hard. These 50/50s give a good idea of the results yielded.




























The windows were suffering from serious waterspot etching so were machined also.

With the compounding finished, minimal hologramming was present so a gentle refine was undertaken with a favourite combination of mine.










This was followed up with a panel wipe, afterwards 3 coats of AMWax were applied with hours between each coat to allow for gassing.










Moving onto the interior, it was in a similar neglected state however there was a coating of some form of dash-shine everywhere. Removal was achieved with AM APC and a Swissvax Leather Brush.



















The mats were scrubbed and wet vac'd several times.

Average condition before -









After -









And now for the afters.




















































​
Thank you for taking the time to have a look.

If anyone would like full high res version for desktops etc, please email us.

For more regular updates please check us out.

http://facebook.com/amdetails
http://instagram.com/amdetails

Thank you.

Alan & Alan


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

great turnaround!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Fantastic work


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Awesome work!


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Great work and i bet the owner was chuffed to bits :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Superb work..


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

I do like a nice type r that's great work


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Stunning work.


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Absolutely superb!


----------



## Mack (Feb 21, 2015)

Holy crap that is some amazing work lads!!!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Silk purse out of a sow's ear comes to mind!

Brilliant turn around - it's made me get on AutoTrader! :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow. Very nice 50/50 photos


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

That is awesome. Top work guys.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow, absolutely fantastic work, what a turn around.


----------



## grinnell27 (Sep 27, 2012)

Great work! the 50/50 shots always amaze me.


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

Be wishing he had a garage to put the Teg in now, Great work.


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

stunning car, amazing work.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the kind comments. The customer was indeed absolutely overjoyed.


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

wow was bit neglected, great turn around


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great results, definitely added many £££s to the value of the car. owner must have been over the moon!.


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Great 50-50 shots as well. Stunning work fella..


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

stunning!
amazing work


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Great job


----------



## Greboth (May 14, 2012)

Lovely job on a lovely car.


----------



## Ashburner (Mar 7, 2015)

You certainly turned that around. Very nice work, and very nice car!


----------



## xoxclairexox (Mar 30, 2014)

What a difference! Love it!


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

top work what a turnaround


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Stunning work 

I'd love an unmolested UKDM one of these, 90s japanese paint seems to be utter [email protected]#e for failures. Especially here in NZ, ive never seen an import here that doesnt have some form of failure.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Lovely work! Certainly a massive improvement!


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

Great work, like said before love the 50/50 shots. That interior looked like an overweight stripper covered in baby oil before. Looks much better now.


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

very nice job!!!!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

WOW.......that is all that needs to be said


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Amazing work! Well done. 

Cooks


----------



## DGEMMELL (Jun 14, 2015)

Superb work yet again! Stunning Integra


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2015)

Fantastic turn around. 

These are getting thin on the ground now and values are rising especially on good examples so it's such a shame to see one being neglected like that.


----------



## Bfinchy1 (Jun 15, 2014)

That looks epic! Good work.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Love it !!!!!! How have I only just seen this thread?


----------



## Mark Evison (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks like a totally different car now


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Very impressive turnaround :thumb:

Chris


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

What a difference and finish wow


----------

